# sig p250 conversion kit question



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,I'm thinking of getting a sig p250 conversion kit ,just wondering if it needs to be shipped to FFL or can they shipped it directly to my house. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Only a frame needs to go to an FFL as that is what is considered the firearm by BATFE. 

Caliber conversions are only barrel, slide & recoil spring (depending on caliber) and magazine. BATFE classifies these as accessories, so yes they can be shipped straight to you.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

To add to what Bruce said, don't confuse the frame/grip module with the FCU. The frame can be sent without an FFL also. The FCU (pictured below) is the serialized part.









_Photo by Shane Whitlock_


----------



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sig 250 conversion kit*

So I can order the conversion kit ( barrel ,slide,recoil rod and spring,magazine) and the grip module frame without the fire control assembly directly to my house. Thanks much for the info guys.


----------

